# Cz2075 Rami??



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have been considering a 9mm for cheaper plinking and kinda like the 2075,Can anyone tell me if its manual safety is designed to be carried C&L??
I am a LOOOOOng time 1911er and dont really wanna have to re-learn how to carry a new style firearm if I should decide to use it in the CCW rotation also.


----------



## clarkston_cz (May 18, 2006)

The RAMI can be carried C&L (As I do) but the thumb safety lever is shaved down..slim but easy to flip off for me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Thank you sir, now I just gotta find one...


----------



## clarkston_cz (May 18, 2006)

Here is a better look, too big to show as an image.

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-11/897801/763.JPG

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-11/897801/762.JPG
I'm selling some CZ holsters and security badges, thought the RAMI
would make a great model. She is Damn CZexy

Here is my RAMI webpage if you are interested.

http://www.angelfire.com/amiga2/czid/RAMI.html
KEV in Clarkston.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Scooter the cheapest I have found them is at the gun shows. Friend of mind highly recomened it when we was looking around for a new one. Had one in my hand at the show and sure does feel good and well balanced. The RAMI is the one we liked the best. Good luck.


----------

